# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY lillie pipe



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The prototype for a glass lillie pipe came in the mail today. I contacted a scientific glass ware company to make the pipe for me. I will be placing a large quantity order to sell the glass return and supply in our auction area. The nipple for the suction cups needs to be reduced and the outlet lip would look better if it was more of an oval. If you are interested in making them DIY maybe contact local glass art stores, etc. I will post drawings that I made for the pipes later. I'm working on the return pipe and will get a prototype of that one next.










Some pictures with them installed,


















The intake pipe came in the mail today. It was a little long, so I reduced the size for the production order. The production order should start next week.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The prototype for a glass lillie pipe came in the mail today. I contacted a scientific glass ware company to make the pipe for me. I will be placing a large quantity order to sell the glass return and supply in our auction area. The nipple for the suction cups needs to be reduced and the outlet lip would look better if it was more of an oval. If you are interested in making them DIY maybe contact local glass art stores, etc. I will post drawings that I made for the pipes later. I'm working on the return pipe and will get a prototype of that one next.










Some pictures with them installed,


















The intake pipe came in the mail today. It was a little long, so I reduced the size for the production order. The production order should start next week.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Well done they look slick. You have reminded me I need to get some small rod to make a suction cup bung. Plz keep us informed when your production run is available. I may need to buy some from you if my project fails to produce results.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Any chance you will sell those???

Paul


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, I am placing an order next week so I can put them up on aquabid. I will let you know when I get them in.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I was told that they would start on my order this weekend. Suction cups are in the mail and I found a wholesale dealer for Co2 resistant clear tubing.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

co2 resistant tubing? is that the same as vinyl tubing?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I think vinyl tubing (clear PVC tubing) is resistant to Co2. The one I got is tygon tubing. I have had eheim tubing harden up on me, when I ran co2 into my canister.
Tygon tubing


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

Any estimate on when the glass intake and outflow pipes will be available? And how much you expect them to cost?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

She said she was going to start working on them last weekend. I asked that they be ready by Aug. 7th. Clear tubing and suction cups should arrive this week. The kit should run around $70.


----------



## Chris J (Oct 7, 2003)

I know this may sound stupid but what is the tube-thingy for?

-Chris


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

These pipes are really cool. If I didn't drill out my tank I would have gotten them for my tank.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm not getting this... what is a lillie pipe and what exactly is this that you have made and what does it do?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> I'm not getting this... what is a lillie pipe and what exactly is this that you have made and what does it do?


The 'lily pipe' is what the water is coming out of in the picture with the young lady, eight posts above this one. It is amano's way of returning water to an aquarium with a more 'gentle' current.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah Robert, it just replaces the green intake and outlet tubes that are provided by Eheim for their canister filters. Makes the equipment in the tank invisible. The term Lillie pipe comes from the shape of the outlet pipe. I am working on a clear glass spray bar, since this is what we are used to using in the states (and probably a better design to circulate water in our tanks).

Chris J,
Are you referring to the clear tubing? That just replaces the standard green eheim tubing.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I got the order in the mail last night. The outlet pipes were made incorrectly, so I need to redo them. The kits are going to be $70 for the intake and outlet pipes, suction cups and 7' of tubing. I think its going to be another couple of weeks for the next order, they seem busy with other orders.

The 5/8 intake pipe,

















The outlet pipe that was made with a 2.5" cup by mistake,









What the corrected outlet should look like,


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

I'd end up smashing it in my tank. Which would be horrible to say the least. Cool idea though.


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

Instead of an 1 intake and 1 lillie - could the order include 2 intake pipes? I was thinking that I could drill extra holes in one of the intake pipes to use as a vertical spray bar type output. Whatdyathink?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I guess, it would have to be on the next order I place. I am working on a spray bar design. I am having problems finding clear suction cups that are Co2 resistant. The ones I use go white. I was thinking of maybe using some sort of glass hangers.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

the suction cup that came with my ADA co2 diffuser turned white...just so you know that even ADA suction cups go white in a tank...but clear ones would be really cool if you can find them!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

How about a design that has the suction cups on the outside of the tank?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

My order gets shipped next Tuesday. I should get them toward the end of the week. I will post pictures and start taking orders when I get them.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The 5/8" glass intake and outlet pipes are ready to ship. The kit comes with 7' of clear tubing, 2 suction cups, intake pipe and outlet pipe, and zip ties. I have seven kits, and if enough people want them, I will place another order. I'm also working on a spray bar design, so if that would fit your design better, those should be ready by the end of the year. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested in placing an order through paypal.

Thanks,
Greg


----------

